# Peptide Info from PScarb please ?



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Paul

I was wondering if you can help me, I have placed an order from Southern research GRF and GHRP2, I have been running these peptides from another source but I read that you do not recommend Chinese peps hence the upgrade to pharma.

1.Do you think it makes a diffrance shooting 4x instead of 3 or even try for 5 ?

2.Would I feel the difference from the generics to pharma grade straight away ?

3. Can I keep mixed peptides in the same syringe at room temp for 3-6 hours as I don't have a fridge at work ?

4. How long can keep going with this before the body becomes desensitised to these peps ?

5.would you recommend any other peps along side these as I am coming up to my pct and want to keep as much gains as possible even make this my last cycle for the time being

Thanks in advanced for your time I do appreciate how busy you must be !

A


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I was wondering if you can help me, I have placed an order from Southern research GRF and GHRP2, I have been running these peptides from another source but I read that you do not recommend Chinese peps hence the upgrade to pharma.
> 
> 1.Do you think it makes a diffrance shooting 4x instead of 3 or even try for 5 ?


yes frequency has more effect than dose, you are using a pulsing method so the more pulses the more return......many use 3 x day because it fits in with a typical daily schedule and cost.



reza85 said:


> 2.Would I feel the difference from the generics to pharma grade straight away ?


you might see that you need less, it took about 10-14 days before i saw the difference in condition and i got gyno (this was not an issue and was just a little tenderness reduction of dose got rid of this)



reza85 said:


> 3. Can I keep mixed peptides in the same syringe at room temp for 3-6 hours as I don't have a fridge at work ?


yes you can



reza85 said:


> 4. How long can keep going with this before the body becomes desensitised to these peps ?


it depends which peptides and frequency



reza85 said:


> 5.would you recommend any other peps along side these as I am coming up to my pct and want to keep as much gains as possible even make this my last cycle for the time being
> 
> Thanks in advanced for your time I do appreciate how busy you must be !
> 
> A


my advice would be to stick with Mod GRF and GHRP i see it all the time on the forums where guys use loads of peptides IGF, MGF, FRAG along with peptides they make it all so complicated in a vain hope to maximise gains yet they don't weigh there food or maintain a clean diet??.....keep it simple and you will see results plus you will know wht these peps give you and at what dose something you will not be able to tell if you mix it with a load of other peps.......


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Great info.

Knowing now that I can keep mixed peptides in the same syringe for 3-6 hours will certainly make my life much easier.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

you might see that you need less, it took about 10-14 days before i saw the difference in condition and i got gyno (this was not an issue and was just a little tenderness reduction of dose got rid of this)

Thanks for all the great info. May I just ask how peptides can contribute to gyno as this is the first I have heard of this ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> you might see that you need less, it took about 10-14 days before i saw the difference in condition and i got gyno (this was not an issue and was just a little tenderness reduction of dose got rid of this)
> 
> Thanks for all the great info. May I just ask how peptides can contribute to gyno as this is the first I have heard of this ?


Peptides not only release GH which can cause a form of gyno, GHRP-2 has a side effect of releasing cortisol and progesterone due to the strength of the clinical grade I got progesterone gyno, something that I never had with Chinese GHRP-2....I had to lower the dose to 60mcg to get rid of the gyno then I raised it to 80mcg..........


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Would i be correct in thinking ipamorelin doesnt cause this but what sides can it cause


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigginhoose said:


> Would i be correct in thinking ipamorelin doesnt cause this but what sides can it cause


Yes that is correct IPAM does not have these sides.......all GHRP peptides can give the same sides as GH as they release natty GH


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Little tip for mixing two peptides in the same syringe for a prolonged period is to draw the first peptide, then leave about a 10iu air gap in the syringe before drawing the second peptide up. This way they are not mixed together and no de-densitization can take pleace. However, totally agree with Paul's advice on the three to six hour period being ok aswell.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

What sides should you look out for using ipamorelin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigginhoose said:


> What sides should you look out for using ipamorelin


As I have said the same as you would get from GH but this only happens if you use to much for the body to handle as is with GH?.......


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Peptides not only release GH which can cause a form of gyno, GHRP-2 has a side effect of releasing cortisol and progesterone due to the strength of the clinical grade I got progesterone gyno, something that I never had with Chinese GHRP-2....I had to lower the dose to 60mcg to get rid of the gyno then I raised it to 80mcg..........


Would it then wise to run caber alongside to combat the gyno if you were prone to it.?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sub-Zero said:


> Would it then wise to run caber alongside to combat the gyno if you were prone to it.?


I suppose but it is not gyno as you would get from gear, I do not suffer at all from gear at any dose.......


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I suppose but it is not gyno as you would get from gear, I do not suffer at all from gear at any dose.......


Thanks for the advise mate will look out for this. Does it increase the chance of gyno if you increase frequency ? Also you mentioned desensitisation period is Peptide type dependant have you got any idea what it is on GRF and GHRP

Thanks


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Has any body have a rough idea of desensitisation period for GHRP and GRF?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> Has any body have a rough idea of desensitisation period for GHRP and GRF?


I am pretty sure I have said before on one of your posts that desensitization is unlikely with GHRP or GHRH peptides the most likely would be GHRP-2 but you would have to use it 4-5 x day for a long time......


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I am pretty sure I have said before on one of your posts that desensitization is unlikely with GHRP or GHRH peptides the most likely would be GHRP-2 but you would have to use it 4-5 x day for a long time......[/quote
> 
> No You mentioned it was peptide type dependant that's why I asked.
> 
> Thanks alot Paul


----------

